# Sept. Update for Harley on Chlorambucil



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Prayers for sweet Harley, wishing you many more memory making days! Please give Harley a belly rub from me!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck on the meeting, I hope something good could come out from it to help Harley. Sending healing vibes and hugs to sweet boy. He is always in my prayers. Going to light a candle.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending love and hugs to Harley. I hope he is doing well.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Harley had another visit at the oncologist last week and it's hard to say if the chlorambucil is having any real results on his lung tumors. But he is still considered "stable disease" and she talked about surgery on his leg to improve his quality of life. Now the question is should the tumor be debulked knowing that it will be back again in 4-6 months or do the amputation. It's really a hard decision. Right now he isn't showing too much by way of symptoms for the lung tumors. Once in awhile he might have a slight cough and pant a little but if I did not know he had lung tumors I probably wouldn't even think twice about that. This could change but he could also stay relatively stable for many months. So what do I do? I'm worried that if I just debulk again, I will be right back where we are now in a couple of months and if I go with amputation and his lungs get worse, I will kick myself for taking that route. Not much of a choice here.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Prayers for both of you to help with making this very difficult decision.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry that your Harley has to go through this. He will be in my thoughts, poor baby!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I wish it is just not happening to your sweet boy, so hard do decide when like you said there is no so much choice. I am praying for a miracle.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am also praying for a miracle. He is a lovely sweet boy. Hugs.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

First of all, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. 

Secondly, since you asked for opinions, I would not amputate his leg. If making the tumor on his leg smaller again will give him more months of running around, it seems that would certainly be the preferable route. He can never get his leg back.


----------

